# Öffner - Schließer Problem



## MatMer (16 August 2005)

Hallo,
ist eigentlich nen Hardware Problem aber ich poste es trotzdem hier hin.

Ich habe das Problem das ich bei meinen Mini Wasserbecken (habe ja schon öfters was nachgefragt) für die Endposition Oben und Unten Reed-Kontakte gewählt habe.
Bedeutet ich lege einen Magnet als Schwimmer in mein Becken und der Soll die Kontakte auslösen.
Das Problem ist jetzt nur das ich mir leider Schließer ausgesucht habe, bzw. gekauft habe, da die nicht als Öffner angeboten wurden.
Jetzt muss ich ja trotzdem sicherstellen das mir die Pumpen die Becken nicht zu voll machen, bzw das sich die Pumpen leer ziehen.
Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem mit der Drahtbruchsicherheit. Wie kann ich das jetzt realsieren das ich mit den Schließern die gewünschte Funktion ausüben kann und trotzdem die Sicherheit gewährleisten kann.
Kurze Projekt Erläuterung nochmal, also es geht um ne kleine Messeanlage, daher ist es jetzt nicht sooooooo enorm schlimm, falls was überläuft.
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich da noch?


----------



## Znarf (16 August 2005)

Hallo
Falls die Magneten irgendwie geführt werden, könntest du sie ja direkt vor den Reed-Kontakten fixieren und wenn das Niveau ansteigt wird der Magnet angehoben und der Kontakt ist frei.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MatMer (16 August 2005)

Dabei könnte ich mir vorstellen das der Untere Magnet dann eventuell den oberen mitauslößt, da sie an sich in der gleichen Führung sein sollten.
Aber das ist sicherlich ne Lösung falls nichts anderes mehr kommt.
Vielen dank für die Schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Heinz (16 August 2005)

Hallo,
Da fällt mir nur die Gute "alte" Analogtechnik ein.

z.B. Du hast einen Stromeingang 0..20mA in zweileiterschaltung frei. => Dann nimmt Du 2 Widerstände 600 Ohm. Den einen schaltest Du in Reihe mit dem Kontakt, den anderen parallel zu Kontakt.

=> bei geschlossenen Kontakt 20 mA
=> offener Kontakt 10mA
=> Drahtbruch 0 ma


----------



## MRT (16 August 2005)

Hallo!

Du könntest jeden Kontakt auf einen Hilfschütz geben, vom Hilfsschütz nimmst du dann einen Öffner.

mfg andi


----------



## Heinz (16 August 2005)

Dann hast Du das Problem, das die Strecke zwischen Sensor und Hilfsschütz nicht Drahtbrucksicher ist.

Für den Kunden sieht es drahtbrucksicher aus.


----------



## MRT (16 August 2005)

Hallo!

Stimmt auch wieder, deine Idee mit dem Analogeingang ist auch nicht schlecht aber wahrscheinlich wird er keinen Analogeingang haben.

mfg andi


----------



## Zottel (16 August 2005)

Heinz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Da fällt mir nur die Gute "alte" Analogtechnik ein.
> 
> z.B. Du hast einen Stromeingang 0..20mA in zweileiterschaltung frei. => Dann nimmt Du 2 Widerstände 600 Ohm. Den einen schaltest Du in Reihe mit dem Kontakt, den anderen parallel zu Kontakt.
> ...


Das funktioniert bei einem Bruch der Zuleitung, aber es löst nicht das Problem, daß ein Drahtbruch zwischen Widerstand und Reedkontakt auftreten oder der Reedkontakt zerstört sein könnte.
Das mit dem Anheben von Schwimmern, die die Reedkontakte sonst geschlossen halten, scheint mir praktikabel. Damit nicht ein Schwimmer/Magnet den anderen beeinträchtigt, zwei Schwimmer mit Magnet und Führung an verschiedenen Stellen der Wand anbringen.


----------



## MatMer (16 August 2005)

Hallo,
Analogeingänge habe ich noch 6 über, da mir leider kaum etwas für Analogein und Ausgang eingefallen ist wie ich die nutzen könnten um irgendwas zu zeigen.
Ich glaube ich werde das dann mit den zwei Magneten wirklich ins Auge fassen.
Magnete kosten ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Znarf (16 August 2005)

Wenn man nur eine Führung für die Magnete hat, kann man auch den Weg des unteren nach oben begrenzen, sodass er bei vollem Tank quasi im Wasser schwebt.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 August 2005)

Hallo Matmer,
sich in bessere Kreise einschleichen gibt es nicht :lol:  :lol: Beitrag wurde verschoben.


----------



## MatMer (16 August 2005)

Hallo,
ja Lorenz ich hatte eventuell da dran gedacht das irgendwie softwareseitig hinzu fusc.... aber ich glaube das geht auch nicht wie ich mir das gedacht habe.
Vielen dank auf jedenfall für die ganzen Tipps.


----------



## old_willi (16 August 2005)

Hallo @Matmer,

Bei Niveauschaltern in Hydrauliktanks muss man den Schalter um 180° drehen. Dann einmal den Magnet am Schalter vorbeiführen zur Normalisierung und aus einem Öffner ist ein Schließer geworden.
Müsste bei deinen Reed- Kontakten genauso funktionieren.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## MatMer (17 August 2005)

old_willi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @Matmer,
> 
> Bei Niveauschaltern in Hydrauliktanks muss man den Schalter um 180° drehen. Dann einmal den Magnet am Schalter vorbeiführen zur Normalisierung und aus einem Öffner ist ein Schließer geworden.
> Müsste bei deinen Reed- Kontakten genauso funktionieren.
> ...


Hallo, sorry aber das verstehe ich jetzt nicht,
wenn ich den um 180° drehe ändert sich ja nichts, der Reedkontakt ist nur geschlossen wenn der Magnet dran ist.
Oder habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler gemacht?


----------



## volker (17 August 2005)

MatMer schrieb:
			
		

> old_willi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die reedkontakte die wir verwenden funktionieren genauso wie matmer schreibt. die behalten ihre stellung bei.
wenn du deinen magneten daran vorbeiführst sollte der schalter schalten und seinen schaltzustand behalten.


----------



## ralfm (17 August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch bei der Fa. WEKA einen Hinweis auf die Schaltfunktion gefunden, wonach die Einbaulage entscheidet.


----------



## MatMer (17 August 2005)

Hallo,
ich hatte die Kontakte bei Reichelt bestellt, jedoch habe ich gerade gesehen das es bei Conrad ebenfalls welche gibt, also nicht ebenfalls sondern welche als Umschalter, daher werde ich versuchen die zu bestellen und den Umschalter dann nutzen. Das ist wahrscheinlich die einfachste Variante.


----------



## old_willi (17 August 2005)

Hallo,

habe mich mal schlau gemacht. Ihr habt Recht.
Der normale Reedkontakt schaltet nur in der Nähe eines Magneten.

In den Niveauschaltern sind gepolte Reedkontakte, die über die Bewegungsrichtung geschaltet werden. Sie behalten nach verlassen des Magnets ihre Schaltstellung. Ich dachte das die meisten Reedkontakte so funktionieren. Wieder was gelernt.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## MatMer (18 August 2005)

Hallo,

die ich bei Reichelt bestellt hatte waren jetzt auch nicht so besonders toll, daher konnte ich mir nicht  vorstellen das die sowas können. Für meine Zwecke hätten sie an sich trotzdem gereicht, jedoch habe ich auch mit anderen in der Firma gesprochen (die nicht vom Fach sind) und alle meinten lieber neu kaufen und richtig sichern bevor irgendwas überläuft oder ähnliches.
Trotzdem danke an alle für die vielen Ideen und Antworten.


----------

